# Major Deserves High Praise



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Wounded Roseville K-9 won't walk again


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

That dirtbag stabbed the dog and only got charged with a misdemeanor for it?!?!? WTH?!?! 

He is a beautiful fella. I hope he continues to recover!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm right there with you on the shock factor DharmsMom. Thats total BS right there. He just harmed, almost killed a LEO. He's a handsome dog! if i was his handler i probably would have ripped that guy to pieces, waited til he'd been put back together like a puzzle and ripped him to shreds again!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

No kidding KZ, they would have had to peel me off of him!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he may be a working dog but he's still a loved member of someones family. Some people just make me sick. I honestly cant wait to move back home and buy some property. This is just another one of those threads you open and your heart hurts because you see another GSD who was hurt and/or needs help. Oh i'm fuming over this. That guy better hope nobody in prison finds out he stabbed a dog. There may be some pretty bad people in prison but the majority are animal lovers who would shred his behind before you could say dead meat.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

At least Major's family appears to want him, unlike that other poor K9 whose family was going to have him PTS because he might not get along with the new baby.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats very true Paula. Very true. man now i'm mad about that other thread!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

What thread is this?!?!?!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> What thread is this?!?!?!


This one:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...chicago-police-officer-put-down-tomorrow.html


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

The only way things change is when people start sending letters and contacting lawmakers in their state demanding change.


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

I too am sickened by the fact that the perp will only get charged with a misdemeanor for attacking Major. Thankfully the police charged him with felonies for the other offences.

I hope Major recovers and his forever family take good care of him. He deserves it!


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

We dont tolerate that in Texas. Not to mention someone suffering MY wrath if they hurt my partner......................


SECTION 1. Chapter 38, Penal Code, is amended by adding Section 38.151 to read as follows:

Sec. 38.151. INTERFERENCE WITH POLICE SERVICE ANIMALS. (a) In this section:

(1) "Area of control" includes a vehicle, trailer, kennel, pen, or yard. 

(2) "Handler or rider" means a peace officer, corrections officer, or jailer who is specially trained to use a police service animal for law enforcement, corrections, prison or jail security, or investigative purposes. 

(3) "Police service animal" means a dog, horse, or other domesticated animal that is specially trained for use by a handler or rider. 

(b) A person commits an offense if the person recklessly:

(1) taunts, torments, or strikes a police service animal;

(2) throws an object or substance at a police service animal;

(3) interferes with or obstructs a police service animal or interferes with or obstructs the handler or rider of a police service animal in a manner that:

(A) inhibits or restricts the handler's or rider's control of the animal; or

(B) deprives the handler or rider of control of the animal;

(4) releases a police service animal from its area of control;

(5) enters the area of control of a police service animal without the effective consent of the handler or rider, including placing food or any other object or substance into that area;

(6) injures or kills a police service animal; or

(7) engages in conduct likely to injure or kill a police service animal, including administering or setting a poison, trap, or any other object or substance. 

(c) An offense under this section is:

(1) a Class C misdemeanor if the person commits an offense under Subsection (b)(1);

(2) a Class B misdemeanor if the person commits an offense under Subsection (b)(2);

(3) a Class A misdemeanor if the person commits an offense under Subsection (b)(3), (4), or (5);

(4) a state jail felony if the person commits an offense under Subsection (b)(6) or (7) by injuring a police service animal or by engaging in conduct likely to injure the animal; or

(5) a felony of the third degree if the person commits an offense under Subsection (b)(6) or (7) by killing a police service animal or by engaging in conduct likely to kill the animal.


----------

